# Track slag/race car



## tom-coupe (Nov 21, 2009)

So I thought I would introduce myself in here. Hi bit about me. Well where do I start. Last year me and my dad decided to get into motor sport and started out in a Toyota celica after finishing second last year we threw money at that car and the first time out this year blew the engine after the 3rd run. Yep expensive lesson. We decided that this was a opportunity to change the car and start a fresh with something either RWD OR 4WD. Also something turbo from the factory. So here we are.

I haven't yet got a tt hopefully all change on Saturday tho. And all being well the first mod will be complete strip out of the interior and roll cage fitted. Already have lightweight wheels and bucket seat harness ect.

So anyone got a cage fitted where did you go? I'm looking at custom cages. Any opinions?

Anyway look forward to meeting you all and filling the this up with the outcomes.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

How's it going! Let's hope the TT search doesn't take long... Race season is already here!!

I'll keep it brief as we've already chatted, the Motorsport section has a knowledge database that has just been added, there's a couple of little bits that might help when you install seats and harnesses, mainly so you'll know what your looking at! I want to expand this a lot further, so if you've got any bits to add let me know and I'll get them added! Will also get John to add this as a build thread once you get started!


----------



## tom-coupe (Nov 21, 2009)

Cheers Nick. Yeah I'll spend most my time in this section. I'll add in what I can if I find bits to do. Lol. Will be a few other bits added over the year like a plumbed in fire extinguisher and battery cut off.


----------



## tom-coupe (Nov 21, 2009)

I know it's already here I've blown one engine up this season already lol


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

And this section continues to grow. Welcome. Good luck with the car search, plenty of choice.

Custom Cages kit is nice, particularly their T45 stuff. Had a decent chat with them at this years Autosport Show. Good company.

VT


----------



## tom-coupe (Nov 21, 2009)

Had a few prices back regarding the cage and fitting. Looks like where going with sw motorsports in Preston. Keep your eyes peeled it's going to be good.


----------



## tom-coupe (Nov 21, 2009)

I'll just leave this here


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

tom-coupe said:


> I'll just leave this here


Sweet! 8)


----------



## UR_TT (Nov 8, 2008)

Welcome! 
Buildthread? 
I want to know more! 8)


----------



## tom-coupe (Nov 21, 2009)

I'll start one soon when things start arriving.


----------



## tom-coupe (Nov 21, 2009)

Ok so, so far ordered harness bar and seat frames and started stripping the car. Not gone for the cage just yet as I think it's better to run it in a few events this year and make sure don't need any other bits first. And will get a cage done over winter.


----------



## tom-coupe (Nov 21, 2009)

Bit more stripping of the TT. And the s2000 air filter added. Got a boost gauge in place but not pipped in as I can't find a guid yet lol.


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Good effort!

VT


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Told ya that cone would fit like a charm didn't I! :lol:

Looking good dude.


----------



## tom-coupe (Nov 21, 2009)

Cheers lads yeah it's getting there just waiting on seat frames and harness bar now lol and can take it out for a spin.


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

Still loads to come out... Lower dash trim, door speakers, stereo, bitumen, ballast, it's an exciting process, good start so far


----------



## tom-coupe (Nov 21, 2009)

First sprint tomorrow at blyton park so as it was a last minute booking ie Wednesday its been full on today to get the car sorted. Seats in one harness in pro race 1.2s on all fluids checked the seat needs a bit of adjustment to be perfect I think it's slightly too close but it's ok for tomorrow.


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

What tyre pressures are you planning to run?

VT


----------



## tom-coupe (Nov 21, 2009)

Depends how its handling. With it been on standard suspension I will get a feel for the wheel hop and drop pressures accordingly. Probably around 27/28 psi


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

I must say those black wheels look great on a green car!


----------



## tom-coupe (Nov 21, 2009)

So been a while since I've updated this. Fair bit to update. But not many pictures lol. So where do I begin.
First up and most noticeable is a full set of gaz gold coilovers and forge lower tie bars. 
Then came the 3inch down pipe and decat, will be adding a custom back box in the near future. Going as straight as possible with one exit. (Weight saving) 
A new set of pads going on at the weekend.

In the pipe line I've got a forge FMIC on order. About 3 weeks wait for this.

I'm at croft on the 18/09/16 then snetterton on the 16/10/2016 for the last race of the season. After that it's total strip out of everything humanly possible and sending her of to have a cage fitted over winter along with a remap fresh ready for the new year.


----------



## tom-coupe (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## tom-coupe (Nov 21, 2009)

And my only one with the new coilovers on at Malory park a couple of weeks ago


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Very nice! How you finding the new coilovers then?


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

I like the Lotus scheme inspiration!

Thats a lot of lean in the second pic, must have been motoring.

What are you experiencing temps wise?


----------



## tom-coupe (Nov 21, 2009)

dread to think what temps its actually at in the bay. never goes above 93/94 degrees i guess it helps at the moment we are only doing a lap at a time and get 40 mins cool down till next lap...... when we go into endurance tho thats a different kettle of fish... will be running oil cooler and FMIC for that along with a vented bonnet and cold air feed, and brake ducts....


----------



## tom-coupe (Nov 21, 2009)

Is having the dump valve like this an effect on performance do you think? It's always been like this since I've had it. It sounds ace but just don't know if it's right lol.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

:? That doesn't look right at all?!

It's not recommended to dump to atmosphere at all, as the ECU relies on air being diverted back into the intake pipe. The thing is, I can't actually see on yours where the valve is plumbed into the boost circuit... Am I missing something??

I take that back, I've just seen I another pic it goes to the boost hose before the inlet manifold. You've got what looks like a Split-R valve, which aren't great as it vents pet to atmosphere and part recirculated to the inlet pipe. What you want is full recirculation to the inlet pipe, does that make sense?


----------



## tom-coupe (Nov 21, 2009)

Not in the slightest no lol. I need someone local with good knowledge lol.


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

NickG said:


> :? That doesn't look right at all?!
> 
> It's not recommended to dump to atmosphere at all, as the ECU relies on air being diverted back into the intake pipe. The thing is, I can't actually see on yours where the valve is plumbed into the boost circuit... Am I missing something??
> 
> I take that back, I've just seen I another pic it goes to the boost hose before the inlet manifold. You've got what looks like a Split-R valve, which aren't great as it vents pet to atmosphere and part recirculated to the inlet pipe. What you want is full recirculation to the inlet pipe, does that make sense?


Having fannied about with different DV's, locations and orientations I have to agree... Get it back in the stock location, stock plumping and stock orientation (big tube from charge pipe into the side, big tube from tip on the bottom).


----------



## tom-coupe (Nov 21, 2009)

I suppose I best update this a little bit, as it has changed slightly. Perhaps I will start a new Thread.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

tom-coupe said:


> I suppose I best update this a little bit, as it has changed slightly. Perhaps I will start a new Thread.


 Well that escalated quickly.... will be my first comment! :lol:


----------

